# One Inch scale centerbeam



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

who wants to sit around and watch others play trains, so with this bad weather and started my 73ft centerbeam BN car. copied from my HO scale one.

I have no trucks for this ,,yet. but the design and metal wasplanned for a few weeks ago just incase I have the time.









Just got the one end installed.










fun, the band saw runs and almost keeps up with me cutting the parts.
Decals arrived for a friends KCS hopper, so maybe tomorrow????


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool.

Will it have "opera windows" like the car seen below?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, sorry


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

You better start on a 1" scale snowplow! Or better yet a rotary, you made one in G no reason why you can't make one in 1 inch.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess there ain't no opera in Nebraska... ha ha... 

Seriously, looking good Marty! 

Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

You going to build a 1" scale forklift to load/unload the lumber? Then you would need a lumber mill to mill your own logs..... 

How heavy do you think this one will be? It seems a bit large for 1 person to carry alone. 


Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How heavy?, should not be any more than the milled gon. I carry it under my arms with trucks,(-) load. 
The guy I buy from is looking for more different smaller metal that he can get through his distributers. 
Greg, Operas I made in G, but cuting it in metal I was not ready to try yet. 
This is probably the hardest car so far as good welds and keeping them small. 
practice,, practice. 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures/22277/e 1-11-2007 - Los Lunas industry 010.jpg

I'm cutting ties now for the club RR. from old cedar lumber we got from a deck we rebuilt. The edges look bad but insides look like new once its ripped.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think you would need JJ's death ray machine with a computer input! 

You could probably get some shop to cut them if you make another, but the car looks great. You will have a goodly consist soon at the rate you are going. 

Any progress on the loco? 

Greg

```

```


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 04 Feb 2012 07:49 PM 
Very cool.

Will it have "opera windows" like the car seen below? 












Hey Marty,

Give me some dimensions off the HO car and I can draw those "opera windows" on my MasterCam, convert the drawing to AutoCad or DXF. I'll send you the file and then you take it to a laser cutting guy and get those "windows" cut. It would be easy, peasy. Believe me.







I'm serious!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty...it seems you're building this BIG SUCKERS faster than you built your G stuff. Is that true?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh Marty; 

That is terrific. Like I wrote before, I hope you don't get interesetd in building 1:1 scale, or you are likely to give Freightcar America a run for their money! 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No Mike
I used to build G in a long weekend and it was a lot cheaper.

update









Last night about killed me, going slow and tring to do a good job on little detail parts and not warping the metal is very hard for me.

As for the cranks I will do the same as in 1:29th use threaded bar and nuts welded on the sides.
no super glue here.

I have a lot of fine grinding of spots to do, plus I have not come up with the decal money or the truck/ coupler $ yet.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy Marty, I sure don't like to hear those words "used to" when you talk about 1/29. Scary.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

He's at it again!  
Nice work so far!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have not finished my DD35 from last winter

here is the cranks, simple ,cheap.

apply 10ft rule here. 










I have all the top cross braces to do, ladders, and sanding.

IS IT DONE YET???????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just came in from working on little parts. 
It amazes me how often I smell flesh burning, it does take the small pieces a long time to cool before you can touch them.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11 Feb 2012 02:11 PM 
It amazes me how often I smell flesh burning, it does take the small pieces a long time to cool before you can touch them. Probably does take too long to look at them when you pick up a hot part, eh????? 


Hope you haven't gotten any blisters...









'Tis coming along nicely....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

After laquar thinning and scraping the whole car, I warmed the shop up to spray primer it ,,,, , then ran for my life....

Brain DAMAGE!!!!!!!!

IS IT DONE YET????


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to get a good mask, since you are painting such large things. I have one and sure like it.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, that laquar high.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks nice in primer









Leave it that color an decal it for BNSF


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I keep a bucket of water near by. Some times I dunk the piece in it if I am in a hurry and it is too hot to touch. 

That is really looking nice. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good idea John, I have one in the train shop but did not think of one for welding


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Tongs and a basket in your bucket will keep you from going elbow deep to find it....


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty any piece you want cut on the cnc you email me the measurements or fax me a hand drawn sketch I will cut it for you and ship it out either that day or the next day, on UPS, it will cost you the material and UPS charges only, go to our website denray.com for phone and fax number if you need something. 
Dennis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of you have offered help with metal cutting info , I will keep it in mind for the future. 
thanks


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You could also take a piece of window screen or perforated metal (stouter for heavier parts) and form it into a basket to lower into the water bucket. Raise the basket, there's your cooled part. 

Nice work once again Marty!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas.

this turned out to be alot harder to paint than I thought, about 6 light coats.
spray it at lunch time, then once each evening.
Different angles and on its side to keep from runs.
BN green


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a really good rendition of BN green









Did you use model paint or is this from a spray can? If a spray can, what brand? That sure says BN green to me.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt 
oil paint custom mixed in qt can from TRUE Value hardeware store. they computer match it with G model 
I have a number of qts back from 1:29 cars


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, What Next???????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

GOT to get back to the engine , I'm cutting and dipping ties for them, about 1200 are cut so far. my wood shop is a mess.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

still need to make end ladders yet.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Marty!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That will need some wide radius curves!  
Looks really good on the trucks! 
There's a bunch of "opera window" spine cars on the tracks up here by where I live if you'd like some pictures for your next project....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Superb, Marty.... Just superb.......


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What's the actual tape measure length of the car? Can it be riden?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Can it be riden?" 

Judging from the sturdy coustruction of Marty's cars and the scale of this car, I would say that one CAN ride on the car. But looking at all the angle stock on top of that center beam, I'm wondering whether one would really want to ride on the car. Looks mighty uncomfortable to me. Could be passable with a good cushion between the top of the center beam and one's own tushie. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I think I'd be inclined to kneel on that one.
I remember my discomfort when the bike stopped and I didn't!








Tho' I no longer have the knees for that, either.....

Happy Rails,
John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks terrific Marty! Great job!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Any car can be riden ,,IF you make a seat that fits and aids you in the center of the car. 
Thanks 
I hope to get them all out and line them up later this week. I am short two wheel sets.


----------

